# mldonkey

## new_nOOb

hi ich hoffe die frage ist nicht zu sehr off topic

ich bin ja nun gerade von windows und emule zu linux und mldonkey umgestiegen und hab alle datein importiert. das problem ist jetzt aber das mehr als die hälfte paussiert ist. 

lösungsvorschläge die ich gefunden hatte waren rechtevergabe : rechte sind gesetzt hab ne sehr kleine datei als probe genommen die hat er runtergeladen

platz reicht nicht. hab ca 80gb frei .. müste also wenigstens für 2-3 datein reichen:)

max_opened_connections steht bei mir 2000

dürfte auch reichen.

was mich auch noch verwundert wie schlecht sich mldonkey an max quellen hält hab da 200 stehn und der hat bei einer datei 6000.

so falls jemand ne idee hat wäre es echt super.!

----------

## thundersteele

Kenne mich mit mldonkey nicht aus. Gibt aber andere emule clones für linux:

amule, xmule (würde ersteren empfehlen) und sicher noch viele weitere. Einfach emergen  :Smile: 

----------

## new_nOOb

ja nur sind die bei weitem nicht so gut dokumentiert bzw fortgeschritten 

 :Sad: 

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> das problem ist jetzt aber das mehr als die hälfte paussiert ist

 

wie viele dateien lädst du auf einmal runter?

 *Quote:*   

> max_opened_connections steht bei mir 2000
> 
> dürfte auch reichen

 

wow, hast du eine 10000gigabit-leitung ins netz?

mit dsl reichen da locker 250. alles andere ist zuviel.

vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal hier schlaulesen,

was die konfiguration von mldonkey angeht.

www.mldonkey.org/portal

----------

## BlackEye

 *new_nOOb wrote:*   

> [...]das problem ist jetzt aber das mehr als die hälfte paussiert ist[...]

 

schon mal die Option

```
max_current_downloads
```

geprüft? Steht bei mir auf 60 und alles was darüber hinaus geht wird automatisch auf pause gestellt.

```
max_opened_connections
```

sollte IMHO auf maximal 200-250 stehen und

```
max_sources_per_file
```

steht bei mir auf 500

Martin

PS: mldonkey läuft bei mir absolut problemlos .. wir bekommen Deines auch noch zum laufen!

----------

## Lenz

 *new_nOOb wrote:*   

> ja nur sind die bei weitem nicht so gut dokumentiert bzw fortgeschritten 
> 
> 

 

?

Was muss man bei amule dokumentieren? Starten und los geht's  :Wink: . Der ist doch nicht viel anders als die entsprechenden Windowsversionen.

----------

## DerMojo

Jep und außerdem haben die ein nettes Forum.

----------

## new_nOOb

jup hatte alles geprüft aber hat nix gebracht.. hab die datein gelöscht und neu reingemacht und nun gehts..

naja und zum thema amule... mich stört daran das es auf x ausetzt.. man kann das zwar irgendwie faken.. aber wozu .. das konzept von mldonkey find ich passt besseer zu linux  :Smile:  ..reines consolen prog. was aber bei bedarf auch ne weboberfläche und ne recht geile gui hat .

naja jetzt jehts ja  :Smile:  danke für die antworten

----------

## Lenz

Naja, ich warte auf ShareDaemon. An MLDonkey bin ich mehrere male gescheitert.

----------

## new_nOOb

was waren denn deine probs?

naja mldonkey hat den netten vorteil das er sich halt zu sehr vielen netzen verbinden kann und man so nur noch ein p2p prog braucht.

und inwichen läd meiner auch ganz schick runter mit nem durchnitt von 66  :Smile: )   (aber gleich sind die magischen 24 h rum  :Sad: 

----------

## Lenz

Aufgrund dieses Threads hab ich mich doch nochmal überwunden MLDonkey eine Chance zu geben  :Smile: . Klappt bislang eigentlich auch ganz gut, nur hab ich ein wenig Probleme meinen amule-temp-folder zu importieren. Laut Manual geht das mit dem Befehl import_temp, doch bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung.

```
error opendir failedon /mnt/p2p/amule/temp: Permission denied while loading temp files
```

Ich verstehe das nicht, die Dateien haben eigentlich ausreichende Rechte... welche braucht man denn genau, dass die von mldonkey angenommen werde? 777 müsste doch mehr als genügen, klappt aber auch nicht  :Sad: .

Der Core wird offensichtlich als user p2p ausgeführt. Muss ich um die zu importieren als user p2p in das Webinterface zum Importieren gehn oder wie ist das?

Danke im vorraus,

Lenz.

----------

## BlackEye

als welcher User Du in dem Interface bist, ist egal.

Die Frage ist, welche Rechte das das temp-Verzeichnis? Es sollte dem p2p user auf jeden Fall Schreibrechte geben. Am besten ist es, wenn Du das komplette p2p-Verzeichnis mit

```
chown p2p .* -R (im temp-Dir)
```

 zum Eigner des p2p machst

----------

## Lenz

Das hab ich schon gemacht, aber hat nix gebracht...  :Sad: 

----------

## BlackEye

ok, dann machen wir es mal Schritt für Schritt:

1) welches DIR benutzt mldonkey für temps und incomings (bitte kompletten pfad)

2) wie sehen die Rechte der Verzeichnisse überhalb von '/mnt/p2p/amule/temp' aus? Also '/mnt/p2p/amule' und '/mnt/p2p'.

3) mit einem 'ps aux' kannst Du sehen mit welchem User Dein mlnet läuft (mlnet = mldonkey binary)

Martin

----------

## Lenz

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) welches DIR benutzt mldonkey für temps und incomings (bitte kompletten pfad)
> 
> 

 

/mnt/p2p/mldonkey/temp:

drwxrwxr-x    2 p2p      p2p          1008 10. Mär 20:46 temp

/mnt/p2p/mldonkey/incoming:

drwxrwxr-x    2 p2p      p2p            48 10. Mär 22:25 incoming

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) wie sehen die Rechte der Verzeichnisse überhalb von '/mnt/p2p/amule/temp' aus? Also '/mnt/p2p/amule' und '/mnt/p2p'.
> 
> 

 

/mnt/p2p/amule/temp:

drwxrwxr-x    2 p2p      p2p           576 11. Mär 16:38 temp

/mnt/p2p/amule:

drwxrwxr-x    4 p2p      p2p            96 10. Mär 18:21 amule

/mnt/p2p:

drwxrwx---    6 p2p      p2p           120 11. Mär 07:14 p2p

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) mit einem 'ps aux' kannst Du sehen mit welchem User Dein mlnet läuft (mlnet = mldonkey binary)
> 
> 

 

p2p       5911  1.1  2.9 27500 23080 ?       RN   Mar10  12:49 /usr/bin/mlnet

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort, ich verstehe hier aber nicht, was ihm an den Rechten nicht passt. Ist doch alles paletti  :Wink:  oder?

----------

## BlackEye

hm... stimmt

die Rechte sollten eigentlich ausreichen bzw. ok sein.

Läuft dein amule noch im hintergrund? Oder ist das abgestellt?

bzw: hast du auch genug Speicher auf Deiner HD frei?

```
df -h
```

Martin

----------

## Lenz

Den amule hab ich natürlich vorher geschlossen, ebenso ist genug Platz frei  :Sad: . Ich hab keine Ahnung was da ist, aber ich lass jetzt einfach den amule zuende laden und benutze ab dann mldonkey.

Danke für die Bemühungen, aber der Aufwand um das jetzt herauszufinden lohnt imho nicht, weil die Dateien im amule eh gleich fertig sind.  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEye

na dann ist ja gut

wobei ich aber eh keine Idee mehr hatte  :Smile: 

Gruß

----------

